# Dexter in Training



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have working really hard on training and so far, Dexter can sit, stay, down, come when called, look at me, and settle (which I hold close and stroke upper chest and Dexter calms down). 

We had trouble at the door trying to get the leash on Dexter without Dexter trying to bite at fingers, so.......I started training again, with a "down" and "no bite" and if successful and small tiny treat was given. In the beginning I had to stop and repeat the down and no bite several times before Dexter finally caught on that the leash was going to be put on and biting would not be tolerated. And of course, the "good boy" was said. It has only been a day at the training at the doorway and Dexter is catching on very quickly. 

I am working on longer stays and roll over. The longer stay is working wonderful, I did not want to push it, so we are at about 30 second stay. 

As for the roll over....I am having trouble with this one because Dexter pops back when I try to teach him to roll over or get my hands anywhere near him...I will keep working at it. Any one have any suggestions for a roll over?

Within 3-4 weeks, I am hoping to get into a puppy class, but have to get the shots first and hopefully a first groom.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, Linda, sounds like you're doing a great job with Dexter. What a little cutie. He'll ace the puppy class
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, You're doing great! Dexter is going to be an awesomely well-behaved buddy!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Today is the first night of "Puppy Training." 

I cannot believe how much Dexter has already learned so far. We are now trying the "Find it" exercise, which Dexter seems to enjoy. 

Now, Dexter will be under pressure to learn while other dogs/people are watching.

Oh! Have a problem with "Selective Listening" when I am calling Dexter....guess I need to work on this BIG time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck Linda, anxious to hear how it goes. I have to find a new place. I thought I found one but they have yet to call me back after numerous phone calls. The woman was on vacation for a week, but.....!!! Time to move on.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

First night!

Dexter smallest one there. We probably had at least 6-7 puppies (Big Puppies). It was a good class, you stay so busy, you do not even notice the other puppies or people, you just do what you are trained to do. 

Sit, Stay, Ok
No Bite
Off
Walk with leash
Come

Lots of techniques learned. Well worth the class! We have homework to do! My dh has lots of training to get used to. Dh came with me to class and will go to the other classes with me. Dh will have to go to the last class on his own....I am working, so he better do good and graduate Dexter!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

First night!

Dexter smallest one there. We probably had at least 6-7 puppies (Big Puppies). It was a good class, you stay so busy, you do not even notice the other puppies or people, you just do what you are trained to do. 

Sit, Stay, Ok
No Bite
Off
Walk with leash
Come

Lots of techniques learned. Well worth the class! We have homework to do! My dh has lots of training to get used to. Dh came with me to class and will go to the other classes with me. Dh will have to go to the last class on his own....I am working, so he better do good and graduate Dexter!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good boy Dexter...give him a yummy treat for me. (And good boy DH).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Finally the trainer called me back*

I go to the orientation tonight and the class actually starts for the pups next week. Geez...I only waited 2-1/2 weeks from them to return my call...but we got in so all is well. Can't wait.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sharlene - I wouldn't let the delay in calls reflect poorly on the trainer or class. It helps to remember that usually these folks are all about the dogs, and the business comes second. I learn alot of patience in this scene - trainers, advisors, pet shops. Luckily they are in it for the Love!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I really wanted this class so I am glad it all worked out and will be going with no ill feelings that she was not very prompt in returning phone calls. When I didn't hear anything before today, I just figured the class was full...but it's not, I heard back and will be heading out in about 1/2 an hour. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

Let us know how Evye does in class. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Sharlene,
> 
> Let us know how Evye does in class. I enjoyed it very much.


Two milestones last night. When I got back from the class, both were just as hyper as can be after being in their crate for 2-1/2 hours. Sitting on the floor with the pups playing and I notice there is only Bentley. Evye was up on the couch !!!! I didn't even see her do it..I missed her first jump. It surprised me so I said "OMG....look at you" and she jumps down. My couch is a little higher than I am confortable with....but I was using the philosophy if she can jump up on it, hopefully she will be able to jump off safely...hopefully.

Class...hmmmm !!! I need input. It was orientation for the owners. We just went over what the class entails but I'm impressed and looking forward to it. HOWEVER...there will be a 1-1/2-year-old rescue Great Dane (who are overgrown marshmellows), and there will be a 3-year-old rescue Doberman with dog aggression. :brick: I want to call the trainer and ask ....should the Dobbie get out of hand, can she safely deal with it. I'm taking my daughter with me next week so I am comfortable and I don't feed Evye off my apprehension. Soooo...do I trust if she allowed the Dobbie into the class, she is assured. There will also be an English Springer (age ??) and a 5-1/2-month-old Maltese.

I have been clicking away and Evye comes running each time I click...so doesn't Bentley.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sharlene, is this a puppy socialization class or an obedience class? The obedience classes I've been in have a range of dogs - ages/sizes/etc. Some have clearly been more "aggressive" than others but it hasn't been a problem since the dogs aren't allowed to interact and are kept on leash all of the time. 

It might be worthwhile to talk to the trainer (if you can ever get her on the phone) to see how the class will be conducted with the variety of dogs.

In terms of Evye jumping on/off the couch - you might want to consider buying/making a step. The jump down can be very hard on their joings and spine/neck over time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Its a beginner's obedience class. She felt Evye was teetering in age (5 months) for puppy class. I know the first week there is a no sniff rule...it's the week after I'm worried about. She gave us her cell number if we have questions so I am going to call her. What I gather the Doberman only has aggression in his yard...(but what about a closed in room?)

Yeah, I do need to get some stairs for the couch. With all this good information we gather on the forum, if she got up once, she'll do it again and the landings need to be safe. Thanks for your input.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has been jumping up/down for some time now. 

Was a an age range on the puppy class? This does not sound like a puppy class. I wish they would also have the puppy classes with the big dogs only. 

We are not using the clicker method.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We have a lot of homework before next class....a little brag that she already knows a lot of it (without distraction). She is still young and I am not expecting immediate miracles, 
BUT she is *absolutely horrible on a leash*. One of the exercises to "settle down" (do nothing exercise). HA !!!! Evye do nothing !!! If we are moving she is okay as in not biting her leash. They say to put their leash on during a time I want her quiet, (reading a book, watching TV, computer) and everytime they quiet for a second, click/treat. Needless to say, Evye didn't get one click or treat. She could have cared less, the opportunity to chew her leash was treat heaven. The she moved onto the lever on my office chair. It was a constant "drop it" session...the leash came off 5 minutes later...game over. It was anything but "do nothing or quiet" Evye/me/leash....not a good time. Anybody with leash issues?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sharlene,
Spray the leash where she can reach it with Bitter Apple. It worked for me, anyway! Tucker would say "pblech!!" and look at me in surprise, but he'd leave it alone before too long.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually, I tried something different for the settle down. I just laid out a blankie, put a treat on it, told her to sit, down and kept telling her good down, good settle, eventually good settle down. It lasted as long as the treats did (her dinner divided). But it's progress. But yes....definitely I will try the "bitter" spray on the leash...after all, it's not a chew toy. To add to this #[email protected][email protected][email protected] day, I put the harness and leash on Bentley and can you guess what he did...if you guess chewed it....you won !!! Done all training for today...we all have had enough. Wine time for Mom. It's Friday..maybe 2 (or 3).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is my trick for settle. I did this when Dexter was younger, he was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hyper and it about wore me out, either him or me was going to have a heart attack. So, I did this: 

I held Dexter closely/snug and stroked his upper chest and saying "Settle" and it worked. You need to do this for a little while. I still do the settle, but not as often now. 

The leash.....Dexter likes the leash also! Sometimes, he is great and will not bite the leash. It is like, he is holding the leash and taking you for a walk. 

A no bite is constant with us with Dexter, but he is learning.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

2nd Puppy Class

Told the instructor about Dexter's vomiting and anxiety with other dogs, so we will be socializing more each week with the other dogs. 

We learned: 

Sit, stay, then move to the side and back again, then in front of pup and back again, then going around the pup. 

Recall.

Sit, Down, (while helping the pup into down) and trainer stands up straight. (This was really hard for Dexter, he never would go into a down). 

Wait. (Wait at the door, so the pup does not bolt out the door).

More leash walking. 

Sit, stay while instructor came up to shake trainer's hand. 

Distractions while in a sit/stay position. (Dexter did great!).

Gosh...............I think that is all. Hope I remember everything. 

They stress the word "No" when I do the "Ech" "Ech" (I will continue to use my word).

Good class. I was worn out! We did get more potty breaks this class, which was really nice.....nice break. A helper tonight, which was really good. I think we have 6 pups in the class. 

Dexter is still...................................Hyper right now and I am trying to wear him out!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good boy Dexter....good job. 

(I say that as I just stepped in a pile of dog poo....Grrrr...Bentley). I had to figure out how I was going to walk for point A to point B...the paper towels. He pooped about 3 feet from the potty pad...does that count? Foot clean now and free of dog poo debris !!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They stress the word "No" when I do the "Ech" "Ech" (I will continue to use my word).

Even though my training is clicker training, I still use words at home. I do use the clicker as well to let them know they did good followed by a treat, but I will not be using the clicker after training. She responds to "good down" as well as she does click/treat. I do plan on talking to my dogs the rest of their/my life but I do not plan on carrying a clicker day in/day out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How did Evye's training class go? Dexter has found his way up to the bed. I told dh about it today and was wondering if he let Dexter sleep in the bed.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww...thanks for asking. She did very well (me too with the big bad scary dog). She barked her head off at the Doberman for the first minute but stopped and never barked at him again. In fact one the exercises was "look at that" and she kept chosing to look at the Doberman and got a click/treat every time she did (being quiet) with tail wagging. Worked on touch (moving your dog around without force, i.e., not physically picking up), Go To Place (first part of shaping), Gotcha (grabbing collar or pet is a good thing), polite greeting (four on the floor), sit, down, stand, stay using hand ques (not treats). My daughter, who has a Doberman came with me and did not feel like the Dobbie had any sort of aggressive or defensive body language...so I feel better. He is more dog unsure than dog aggressive. Owners said he loves some dogs and hates others...but he showed no signs of being uncomfortable around the other dogs in the class. Good week, of course lots of homework.

Ready for the rain and all the pee/poop accidents. I'm dreading it !!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had forgotten about the rain fun we had last time! It will be raining here for a few days also! Uggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe how Dexter's white on his forehead has expanded and Bentley's has shrunk. But I do notice white appearing through his eye area. He changes day to day and Evye gets lighter and lighter in color every time I turn around. Eye cleaning time...it's a daily thing !! I want this tearing to be OVER !!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is still tearing and has junk at the corner of his eyes....it may be the teething or just the hairs bothering his eyes. 

Dexter lost just about all the white strip between the eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You know Sharlene.....Dexter forehead might of decreased, but with his hair growing longer, it looks like it has gotten bigger. I really wanted the white flowing down over the black from the forehead, so I hope he keeps some of the white up there.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, Dexter is such a handsome guy !! He does have a lot of white on his forehead. I will have to take a head-on picture of Bentley so you can see how his white on his forehead is almost gone.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can see a little spot of white on Bentley's head....Did he have lots more when you got him?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh......Dexter mother was black and daddy pretty much looked like Dexter.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, picture of Bentley where he has just about lost his white crown. Still has a lot of white around his mouth (though see some black trying to come through)...he grows cuter by the minute. Bentley's "baby" picture he had the same markings as Dexter. They change so much so quickly.

Evye has her next grooming appointment this Wednesday...getting knots in my stomach again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute pictures Sharlene! I love them sleeping together. I can see Bentley has lost a lot of his white crown, maybe he will save just a little for you on the crown and for his mustache and beard. 

Has Evye changed colors since you got her?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How was Dexter's training class tonight?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

3rd Class

Reinforced past lessons

Sit/Stay
Distractions while sitting and staying (Walker, Rolling ball, Throwing ball toward you, Crutches, Person walking up to shake hand)
Leave it
Restraint holding to relax (Hold dog with his back toward your belly until he settled) then touch paws, ears, mouth, hand in mouth) and loving.
More leash walking
Socialization with Dexter with another dog
Sit/Stay and attempt to shake a partner's hand 5 feet away
Down/Stay (Dexter will not go down)
Wait

I think that is all... I am really glad I took the class! One more class next week. 

I will be looking into Doggy Daycare Half-Day to work on socialization with Dexter. It is a supervision type group.

Good class! I am worn out. 

My recommendation: Do not let your spouse/friend/family go with you to classes, it is very distracting to the dog. Dexter saw dh across the room and Dexter whimpered at times and was very distracted at times wanting to go to dh.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like a productive class. One more week....wow !!! I cannot for the life of me get Bentley in a down position either. Evye it took one try and she had it. He just doesn't get it. I have tried the sit, a treat right under the nose, down and outward in an "L" shape, and he is back up. Tried putting pressure on the shoulders...nothing...he just does not get it. Can't do a roll over until they get the "down." I am hoping when Bentley goes to class they can help me out with down. 

My daughter went with me last week to observe the doberman. She wasn't in Evye's line of vision. This week it's just Evye and I...DH will be out of town. But DH gets to take Evye for her grooming tomorrow. I gave him blow by blow instructions on what to tell them....OMG...I will be afriad to see my dog afterward....she'll probably come home looking like a cocker. Nothing against cockers...adore them...but is a Hav supposed to resemble a cocker? Out of the mouths of DH's.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be looking into Doggy Daycare Half-Day to work on socialization with Dexter. It is a supervision type group.

Let me know what you learn about daycare. I am considering it too for socialization and allowing the dogs to have their separate time. Took Evye for a walk tonight (well, a sniff adventure) and Bentley had to stay home.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Dexter can lay down in the house really good! But outside, forget about it! :frusty: Still working on the rollovers in the house though, maybe it's because he is a male?


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Sounds like a productive class. One more week....wow !!! I cannot for the life of me get Bentley in a down position either. Evye it took one try and she had it. He just doesn't get it. I have tried the sit, a treat right under the nose, down and outward in an "L" shape, and he is back up.
> 
> I couldn't get Baxter to lie down OR sit for that matter using traditional training techniques. What ended up working was trying to "catch" him in the position and saying "good lie down Baxter" whenever he was just doing it on his own. I did this for about a week (and had the kids help me.) Then one day I took out the good stuff (cheddar) and let him smell it. I made sure it was really quiet--just the 2 of us so he could really concentrate. I had him sit, and then used the "lie down" command. It took him a while....at first he just tried everything else he knew (gave his paw, jumped up and danced...) but I stayed patient and just said---No. Lie down. Wouldn't you know the little bugger did it! That is the same way I got him to sit early on too.... Give it a try! Good luck!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Baxterboy's Mom? Dad? Wonderful suggestion....now if I can catch Bentley lying down...he's a busy little boy. I'll let you know.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Thank you Baxterboy's Mom? Dad? Wonderful suggestion....now if I can catch Bentley lying down...he's a busy little boy. I'll let you know.


LOL--- You'll just have to set up a tape recorder by his bed all night: "good lie down...good lie down..." 

Baxter's mom


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Linda, Just catching up and saw all the progress with the puppy class. I am so excited to see what you & Dexter are working on and am living through you and Sharlene right now with all of your milestones. We are still looking for one (puppy class) in the area that we can attend. With 2 school age children and a DH all with their activities we have not found one that meets our schedule (right now they are only on Monday nights at 6:00) I need a day class or one later in the evening. We do have a play date set up for next week (if the rain holds out) with a co-workers doxie (who is the same size as Rey now).
Sharlene.... for lay down I put the treat in my fingers (all five of them closed around it like a mouth, if that makes sense) and then touched the treat to the floor (so my fingers were pointing down but around the treat tightly). Rey would then smell, lick, and try to get the treat. I just waited patiently with him until he settled and then laid down. As soon as he laid down I released the treat to him and gave the praise "good down". We use the command down and after one or two training times (several a day) he got it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Trisha...nice to hear from you. I hope you can find a training class that will accomodate your schedule. They really are a lot of fun, lots of homework too. Evye is doing super well and we started on leash training last night which is her weakness. We have 3 more weeks and I will hate to see it end....But then it will be Bentley's turn.

Thanks for the tip on "down." I'm sure the little guy will get it eventually. Evye it was lickity split but Bentley is having a hard time grasping it. Nice chatting. XOXOX to Rey.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey There!

Dexter knows a lay down, but he is testing me to see who is going to be the boss and often will bark at me and finally give in to the lay down.

Dexter is still teething.....loves those mouthing chews. Lots of times I will hold Dexter on my lap and hold the chew toy while Dexter chews on it.

Dexter is getting so much better with the little bites he gives us. It is a constant "No Bite" and holding the mouth with a "No Bite." We are making good progress everyday with the biting.

Constant training all the time. Never a dull moment. Havs love you all the time! Just try leaving the room 5 minutes and see how happy they become when you come back!

As for the puppy class, please do not take your family with you to class. It is very distracting.....Dexter whimpered because he saw dh across the room and wanted to go to him. And.............class will wear you out! You are so concentrated on your dog, you don't even notice how everyone else are doing.

Linda


tdmcclain said:


> Linda, Just catching up and saw all the progress with the puppy class. I am so excited to see what you & Dexter are working on and am living through you and Sharlene right now with all of your milestones. We are still looking for one (puppy class) in the area that we can attend. With 2 school age children and a DH all with their activities we have not found one that meets our schedule (right now they are only on Monday nights at 6:00) I need a day class or one later in the evening. We do have a play date set up for next week (if the rain holds out) with a co-workers doxie (who is the same size as Rey now).
> Sharlene.... for lay down I put the treat in my fingers (all five of them closed around it like a mouth, if that makes sense) and then touched the treat to the floor (so my fingers were pointing down but around the treat tightly). Rey would then smell, lick, and try to get the treat. I just waited patiently with him until he settled and then laid down. As soon as he laid down I released the treat to him and gave the praise "good down". We use the command down and after one or two training times (several a day) he got it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Baxterboy for the tips!

Dexter graduated last night. Hubby had to take Dexter to the last class. The next class is in May, so we have plenty of time to practice what we have learned.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yippe, yippe Dexter. Good boy !!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Sharlene! I love Bentley's picture! He is sooooooooooo shaggy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When we are practicing the sit and down. Dexter automatically goes into a down position when I say sit.....so, lots of practicing on this one. 

We played some with a small wicker basket and with a treat in my hand, we practiced "Around." Then, we practice with a little stool (less than 10 inches off the floor), with "Up" ....Dexter would have to jump on the stool and stay there. We did good with both of these new tricks.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Horray....Bentley finally got the "down." What an odd event. I pounced my hand on the floor as to initiate play and he immediately went down, what ever works. We practiced a little bit inside with the leash and he did pretty good.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We have to come up with a trick of own for graduation, other than the basic commands, and we have less than 2 weeks to perfect it. I started with "dance", making her twirl on her hind legs but she loses interest very quickly. I tried "give me a hug" (from sit/stay). I may work on it more but it seems sloppy because she is so short. Trainer told me I cannot use roll over because she knows Evye already knows that. I thought of "bang" from a sit, stay, down, bang (roll over). Any other cute ideas/suggestions?


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

we just taught tugger this one and he is a year old. The secret to luring him into the rollover was to get him to go over on one hip when in a down. Then I pulled the treat around his body and helped him slightly by flipping one of his front legs around. 

Now, as soon as we say down, he drops and rolls over. It is a great party trip but probably won't go over to well in the obedience ring!

Good luck


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Roll over was on the list of suggestions but she looked at me and told me I couldn't use it because Evye already knew it (from down). Even though "bang" is the really the same thing, I'm trying to get her to do it from a standing position using a different command. I might try "beg" too...she's good at that !!! Except not standing on her back legs with pretty paws.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh.....Dexter knows the rollover command, but he thinks I have to touch him to do it! :frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter DID A ROLLOVER without me touching him! :whoo: 

Currently working on "Go Around" go around an article and "UP" (as to get up and stand there). 

Also.........Working on "Place" especially when we are cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh good boy Dexter !!!! Good roll over. Hope Mom gave you a really good treat.

I had to buy Evye a new *place*. It used to be her pink blanket but for some reason Bentley liked to pee on it !!! I bought a large black cushion at Target (clearance $12) and she loves it. Even little Bentley goes running when I tell her to go to her place.

Still trying to figure out a cute trick for her graduation....tried "pretty" and having some success (i.e., beg) and she is doing pretty good with "bang."


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think "Bang" it is going to be....everytime I tell her to "let's do pretty", she rolls over. She obviously thinks they mean the same thing.


----------



## havasis (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't read the whole threads but beg is a good one, we say "say please". It gets hard to do for Jordan now because he is so heavy but he can still do it quickly or he gets lazy and does it with one paw. Or, "take a bow". Do they do stretches. It is easy to teach if they stretch. It's a down with the hiney up in the air.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Havasis....I think you are replying to me...your Havamom. i.e. your Mom...Evye, your "sis".


----------



## havasis (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL, yes. I didn't quote, thought it was obvious. I think she can bow easy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

No, sorry...She can't. She is either a sit or a down, no bow in between.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go for the Bang! As much as Dexter moves around on a rollover, it will be some time before Bang is ever taught. 

When Dexter did the rollover, I couldn't believe it, I have tried barely touching him to get him to roll over. He can NOW do the rollover, I was so excited!

As active Dexter is..........I wonder what he would do with Agility training. We need to get the basic lessons in first, don't you think?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I do believe it will the "bang"....poor thing is getting so confused learning so many things at once. I have a high regard for obedience training....but they sure do have to absorb do much in such a short time. I told her to go to her place and instead, she "banged" (rolled over). One day at a time !!! Her "do pretty" will be another day, another time).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I know what you mean....I love teaching Dexter! And, of course, Dexter is driven by food. I can use the dry food and Dexter will think it is the greatest thing in the world. I just grab about 6 pieces from his bowl of food he did not eat and use the food for training. And, I use one piece of food for a treat. Oh! Found out that Dexter loves popcorn....I will only give him about 3 pieces of popcorn for tricks/training of course. 

I would love to teach the "Bow" this is so cute, but Dexter is so wiggly and active with training.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I came home this morning and tried Dexter with the roll over again to make sure I was not imagining that Dexter learned the roll over and Dexter was quick with the rollover! That's my boy! :whoo: 

More reinforcement on the "Sit" command. Dexter likes to go into a down all the time when I say sit. So, we are going to mix it up a little with me saying down, then a sit, and I am also watching what my hands with each command. This is so much fun!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter DID A ROLLOVER without me touching him! :whoo:
> 
> Currently working on "Go Around" go around an article and "UP" (as to get up and stand there).
> 
> Also.........Working on "Place" especially when we are cooking in the kitchen.


Yay! Linda, that's great!! Any tips you might have to help with that? Baxter has a tough time with it.... we've tried holding a treat in front of his nose and rotating it around to get him to roll over but it just doesn't work for him. We taught him to sit and lie down by 'catching' him in it and praising him using the commands. But he doesn't 'roll over' very often just out of the blue, so I'm having a hard time teaching this one. He also does not like to be rolled over by us....he immediately stands up. Any ideas?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Belly rubs !! And tell him "good roll over." I was very fortunate that luring the treat in a circular motion worked almost immediately for us....but Evye was already into the belly rubbing thing. Bentley is starting to do it as well for a belly rub....but "down", so basic yet so difficult for him. Try to see if belly rubs work and call if roll over. Good luck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

baxterboy said:


> Yay! Linda, that's great!! Any tips you might have to help with that? Baxter has a tough time with it.... we've tried holding a treat in front of his nose and rotating it around to get him to roll over but it just doesn't work for him. We taught him to sit and lie down by 'catching' him in it and praising him using the commands. But he doesn't 'roll over' very often just out of the blue, so I'm having a hard time teaching this one. He also does not like to be rolled over by us....he immediately stands up. Any ideas?


Is he talking back to you or barking? Is he wiggling around too much? Dexter did all of this when trying to teach the roll over...that is why it took so long for him to get it. And, he was very stubborn, and wanted to be the boss and do the tricks when he wanted and when he wanted.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

No, not talking or barking....just I guess I'm not sure how I should go about teaching him? If I physically try to gently roll in over from a down he immediately stands up...?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

baxterboy said:


> No, not talking or barking....just I guess I'm not sure how I should go about teaching him? If I physically try to gently roll in over from a down he immediately stands up...?


I had Dexter do a down, then using the treat, do a circular movement so the pup follows it and he rolls over, say "roll-over" as he rolls and when completed, give treat, but....................

Dexter would not let me get that close to him to use the treat method above....Dexter would get soooooooooooooooo Hyper, that when he calmed down a little for me to get close enough to him, I rolled him over quickly and said "roll-over" and treated. I used short sessions.....3 or 4 times and then quit. Always end a session on a good note.

Have fun!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I had Dexter do a down, then using the treat, do a circular movement so the pup follows it and he rolls over, say "roll-over" as he rolls and when completed, give treat, but....................
> 
> Dexter would not let me get that close to him to use the treat method above....Dexter would get soooooooooooooooo Hyper, that when he calmed down a little for me to get close enough to him, I rolled him over quickly and said "roll-over" and treated. I used short sessions.....3 or 4 times and then quit. Always end a session on a good note.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks so much! I'm going to give it a try


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG !!!! I decided to take Evye on a "training" walk which usually consists of barely getting out of the driveway. She did wonderful. We actually walked, I mean walked, probably only 1/4 mile (if that) but she did wonderful on a loose leash, didn't pull, didn't try to walk into neighbor's yards or obscess about a rock in the road...Wow !!!!! I kept it short and sweet so it ended with both of us happy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, that is wonderful! Your baby is going up!


----------

